# Should I buy this R34?



## Voodoo10 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the opportunity to buy an R34 GTT that has the RB26DETT engine, and has been converted to AWD. 

Its in excellent condition. 

Not going to say how much, but can you give me an idea at what price point you think I would not lose if I were to re-sell it.


----------



## Voodoo10 (Aug 7, 2010)

I want to clarify that this vehicle is titled as a kit car...

Im concerned with legality #1 and also the value.. I can get it for 50K


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

If it's 4wd it will have originally been a gt-four. These were rb25de powered with an auto trans. The gtr gearbox and engine straight bolt into these.


----------

